# Molly Fish Too Smart/quick?



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

I read on this site that live bearers fish are good to give piranha's for feeding. I had about 10 Mollies from 1-1/2 inches in the tank with the piranha's for over a month, and they only ate 3(ones with lyre tails. The other ones can swim right around the piranha's as if their not even there, is this normal?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

they will eventually disappear.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Just a matter of time. One day one wont get enough to eat an will remember the molly


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the way scars put it lol.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

some live food lasts longer then others. but eventually they will all follow the same fate. the mollies will be mysteriously missing one morning. mark my words


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah eventually they will be taken. I dont thing a feeder being a egg laying or live bearing species matters much for the health of your fish.I think most important aspect in chooseing life food it to get a feeder fish native to SA from same waters as piranhas in the wild.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Answers been covered so i can only agree with thee above


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks, i hope they eat them soon, otherwise i been feeding tilapia fillets and shrimp.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats good


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

the molly schools is slowly thinning out


----------

